# salmon boa



## malia007 (Sep 6, 2008)

what exactly is a salmon boa?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It's a _Boa constrictor imperator_ that is either het or homozygous for the dominant "salmon-hypo" trait.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Unless its a 'salmon phase' boa that is cropping up on price lists recently that is actually a normal boa with a bit more pink in it!

There are a couple of lines of hypomelanistic boas. One line has been breed specifically for its pink/salmon tones and is known as a salmon hypo. Expect to see them at £250 plus. If it is <£100 then it will most probably be normal.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

For more information on salmon boas, see papers at

Salmon Boa Rich Ihle


----------

